# I'm pretty sure...



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

That i'll be able to make it to HH next weekend i just have to try and figure things out but it looks good. :chili::chili: :chili: I've wanted to go since it was first mentioned but for whatever reason i wasn't going to be able to make it. Now my circumstances have changed so i can probably make it. The only bad thing is i got a call from the school i applied to and have to take an entrance exam for the LPN program it starts at 8am, it's 3 hours long and it's next Friday so after the exam i have to run home and pick up Kelly. I wouldn't be rolling into the hotel until around 10 or so. I'm looking forward to meeting my new friends and see my old friends.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Oh Deb, I am happy for you, have a good time. :chili:


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

:chili::chili:I am so glad you can make it:chili::chili:We will have to get a picture of all the TNT's for Theresa:wub::wub:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

I can't wait to see all the pictures. Whoever posts pics this time can you please name everyone in the picture so we know who is who. I know most of you I think, but I am sure some newbies will go. Not everyone on SM puts their picture up and some don!t have their names in their avatar or siggy. Have fun Deb! I will be thinking of you all this weekend.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

YAYYYY!!!! I'm so excited you'll be there!!! :chili::chili:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Kandis and Dianne, i'm so excited, i wish you could both go. 

Cathy, i can't wait to see you and Mercedes again and meet Reese's granddaughter Whitney and of course we have to take a pic for Theresa, she'll love it! :chili::chili::chili:

Nida, i'm very excited about meeting you and Bailey. :chili::chili:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Wowie Zowie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
This is GREAT news Debbie! I can't wait to meet you *& Kelly!!
Anyone else thinking seriously better do it soon!


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

:cheer: :cheer: You know I'm excited!! arty:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

edelweiss said:


> Wowie Zowie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> This is GREAT news Debbie! I can't wait to meet you *& Kelly!!
> Anyone else thinking seriously better do it soon!


 
Sandi can't wait to meet you, Kitzi and Lisi!!! :chili::chili::chili:
I'm going to bring the size 2 and size 3 buddy belts with us so that you can check them out.


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

DEBBBBBBIIIIIEEEEEE! YAHOO!

You know what would be really cool, if we could kidnap Theresa? She asked me a few weeks ago when this was supposed to take place, I told her but never heard anything else from her. She probably has a show...

Oh, I can't wait to meet Miss Kelly!!! Oh, and you too, can't wait to meet you!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

lmillette said:


> :cheer: :cheer: You know I'm excited!! arty:





LuvMyBoys said:


> DEBBBBBBIIIIIEEEEEE! YAHOO!
> 
> You know what would be really cool, if we could kidnap Theresa? She asked me a few weeks ago when this was supposed to take place, I told her but never heard anything else from her. She probably has a show...
> 
> Oh, I can't wait to meet Miss Kelly!!! Oh, and you too, can't wait to meet you!


 
Lindsay and Laura i can' t wait to meet you and the boys!!!!! :chili::chili::chili:

We're going to have so much fun. :cheer::cheer:

I made my reservation and got the only king size bed left, not even if they had the two bed rooms still available.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Debbie, can you send out your info to Marti & she will update all of us on the spread sheet---where you are staying, arriving, leaving, phone numbers and dog's name(s)?


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

mysugarbears said:


> Sandi can't wait to meet you, Kitzi and Lisi!!! :chili::chili::chili:
> I'm going to bring the size 2 and size 3 buddy belts with us so that you can check them out.


 
Good! I want to try Jasper in the size 2. I have two size 3's and he managed to get his arm out and start chewing on the band the other day. Little turd.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks Debbie for remembering. We can try on each other's and see what works best. I think it is best to try them on as I have spent more $$ than I wish trying to find one that Lisi can't get out of. I think her head is small compared to the rest of her! (well she does have a really big heart.):HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Debbie - I can't believe you're going to make it. AWESOME!!:chili::chili::chili: I can't wait to meet you. This is going to be CRAZY!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Yes, CRAZY wonderful!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

How lucky!!!you guys are going to have so much fun! I can't wait to see pictures!!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Debbie, Yahoo!! I'm so glad you'll be able to come. Look forward to seeing you again, and whichever fluff you bring.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

edelweiss said:


> Debbie, can you send out your info to Marti & she will update all of us on the spread sheet---where you are staying, arriving, leaving, phone numbers and dog's name(s)?





LuvMyBoys said:


> Good! I want to try Jasper in the size 2. I have two size 3's and he managed to get his arm out and start chewing on the band the other day. Little turd.





Snowbody said:


> Debbie - I can't believe you're going to make it. AWESOME!!:chili::chili::chili: I can't wait to meet you. This is going to be CRAZY!!





Furbabies mom said:


> How lucky!!!you guys are going to have so much fun! I can't wait to see pictures!!





revakb2 said:


> Debbie, Yahoo!! I'm so glad you'll be able to come. Look forward to seeing you again, and whichever fluff you bring.


 
Sandi, i gave Marti my email and phone number and everyting else that was needed, so hopefully the list will be updated soon. 

Laura, i can't believe that Jasper got his foot out and started chewing his BB, that is not a cheap chew toy that's for sure. :w00t:

Wish you could joing us Deborah, hopefully another time. 

Reva, i can't wait to see you again, are you bring Cassie and Bogie,i hope so i would love to meet Bogie and Cassie is such a sweet girl. :wub: I'm bringing the "Brat" aka: Kelly, she does the best in large groups, so i think that she's going to have lots of fun. 

If the weather is off and Leslie comes to visit we can have a hurricane party in HH!!! :chili::chili::chili:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Snowbody said:


> Debbie - I can't believe you're going to make it. AWESOME!!:chili::chili::chili: I can't wait to meet you. This is going to be CRAZY!!


 
Shoot Sue, in my last post i forgot about you. :blush: Kelly and i can't wait to meet you and Tyler. It's going to be fun crazy that's for sure. :chili::chili::chili:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Oh boy, I'm so glad you are coming, Debbie!!!:chili::chili: The more, the merrier!! I can't wait to meet Kelly..:wub::wub:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Congrats on the LPN School! that sounds very exciting and daunting a test!?!?! whew.
Have fun in HH


----------

